# Help with identification



## jrmartin4 (Jul 1, 2021)

Hello,

A few years back I was given a bike that had been passed around the family. I have no details on where the bike came from, who made it, or how old it is. I've been riding it a lot recently and have really fallen in love with it. I'm hoping someone here can ID this bike. I want to give it a new paint job to match where and what decade it's from.

There are very few markings on the frame except the number stamped on the bottom bracket: 4G1865.

I have no information on what components are original and what has been replaced over the years. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 3, 2021)

jrmartin4 said:


> Hello,
> 
> A few years back I was given a bike that had been passed around the family. I have no details on where the bike came from, who made it, or how old it is. I've been riding it a lot recently and have really fallen in love with it. I'm hoping someone here can ID this bike. I want to give it a new paint job to match where and what decade it's from.
> 
> ...



You would be better off posting this in the international or lightweight forum or even general forum. It will get the looks it needs. Also @Mercian seems to know more then anyone about  international bikes. Good luck


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 3, 2021)

@juvela


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jul 3, 2021)

jrmartin4 said:


> Hello,
> 
> A few years back I was given a bike that had been passed around the family. I have no details on where the bike came from, who made it, or how old it is. I've been riding it a lot recently and have really fallen in love with it. I'm hoping someone here can ID this bike. I want to give it a new paint job to match where and what decade it's from.
> 
> ...



Nice components! Looks like higher end stuff!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 12, 2021)

Could be a July 1984 (4G) *derailleur* type road bike?


----------

